# troll



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just like to say sorry to those who read the recent posts from a member (troll). i can assure you we will not accept this kind of behaviour 
and will delete posts and threads as soon as possible after posting.

thanks.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

No, thank you for deleting it. Chicken forum rocks!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for taking care of it.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

No need to apologize. I noticed a few new immature members yesterday. I knew it would be handled. Thanks for taking care of them. Agree with Robo, this forum ROCKS!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know why it surprises so much that there are people out there like this that think they're so funny. Someone's mamma should have whooped his butt a little more often and then maybe he would have more respect for others. My brother and I would have NEVER done something like that....our mom would have kicked our ass!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw it last night, knew it would be gone today. No worries, never let an idiot ruin it for everyone.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

rob said:


> I would just like to say sorry to those who read the recent posts from a *member (troll)*. i can assure you we will not accept this kind of behaviour
> and will delete posts and threads as soon as possible after posting.
> 
> thanks.


Who you calling a "Troll", Rob?!?!?

Member = Troll

Seriously, we all got the point and it's good you guys are staying on top of these things!!!


----------

